# My new shop.



## Chris (Nov 14, 2016)

Here are a few pictures of my new shop, it is 30 x 40 with a second floor that has floor space of 14 x 40, not sure what I will do with the second floor yet? It is wired and has a subfloor but thats it. Might make a guest house out of it or wood shop? not sure yet. The corner of my shop is plumbed for a bathroom but I don't know if it goes to a septic or what it does. 

View attachment 20161112_102904_resized.jpg


View attachment 20161112_104758_resized.jpg


View attachment 20161112_105400_resized.jpg


View attachment 20161112_100627_resized.jpg


View attachment 20161112_100419_resized.jpg


----------



## havasu (Nov 14, 2016)

Damn, what wall is my bed going to be on? I'd preferably have a view of the countryside as I sleep.


----------



## Rusty (Nov 14, 2016)

Chris, make sure it is comfortable for a short stay if the wife ever gets mad.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 14, 2016)

...........


----------



## Chris (Nov 14, 2016)

havasu said:


> Damn, what wall is my bed going to be on? I'd preferably have a view of the countryside as I sleep.



They all have a view of countryside.


----------



## Chris (Nov 14, 2016)

Rusty said:


> Chris, make sure it is comfortable for a short stay if the wife ever gets mad.



I will put a futon in there. I also have a full basement with two bedrooms and it's own laundry and bathroom along with a kitchen, I have places.


----------



## havasu (Nov 14, 2016)

Sorry... I don't do futons.


----------



## Chris (Nov 14, 2016)

But its a really nice futon. It's next to the keg.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 14, 2016)

You going to be able to add a lift?


----------



## zannej (Nov 14, 2016)

I think a lift would be a good idea if it has enough support. My workshop has a small loft area where we store stuff and has a hook and lift thingy to help lift things up to it.

It looks like a nice little shop thus far.


----------



## havasu (Nov 15, 2016)

Beer? I'm in!


----------

